# Verkaufe XBOX 360 mit Controller GTAV



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. Februar 2015)

Zum Verkauf kommt eine XBOX 360...

79,49 €  ( inklusive Versand mit DHL / Sendungsverfolgung) FESTPREIS !!!

-XBOX 360 mit 20 GB HDD

-Controller

-2 Monitorkabel

-Netzteil

-16 GB Stick ( für Save Games etc.)

-Handbücher

-GTA V und NBA 2K13

Konsole in gutem Zustand, kein Siff etc. Kein Paypal ! Bitte nur per Überweisung.

Es handelt sich um einen privaten Verkauf ! Der Käufer verzichtet somit auf Garantie, Umtausch/Rückgabe und haftungsansprüche gegen den Verkäufer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

